# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  Diving The RMS Rhone

## Jim Kelly-Evans

On board the QM2 for the holidays, Dan and I send best holiday wishes to forum members from Tortola. Yesterday I dove the Rhone twice, a dive I wanted to do for a long time. There are more photos on my blog hardtoport.blogspot.com. It's a nice dive. The bow section sits at about 90 feet while the mid and aft sections are shallower. There is a nice swim through area in the bow. 

P1160637.jpg

P1160626.jpg

P1160647.jpg

P1160607.jpg

P1160656.jpg

P1160558.jpg

P1160644.jpg

----------


## JEK

Stunning photos as usual! Happy sailing!

----------


## amyb

Great underwater shots. I really think you guys dress up swell!  Keep having fun.

When is your next visit on SBH?

----------


## JEK

More on RMS Rhone -- beware of October hurricanes!


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RMS_Rhone

----------


## julianne

Great photos! Thanks for sharing. Happy New Year, Jim and Dan!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Thanks, Amy...we will be on the Island starting 27 Feb...can't wait!

----------


## GramChop

Thanks for taking us underwater with you, Jim.  The wreck appears to be alive and thriving!  Bisous to you dapper two as you welcome 2017.

----------

